# Electronic Device to keep logons / passwords



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I've been looking at the "password vault" from Rec Zone. Does anyone know of a device that I can keep my logons and passwords on. Must be electronic. If anyone should get my current rolodex it has all my logons and password. Thanks.


----------



## geek-assist (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi there, why don't you check out Iron Key?


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks I will take a look


----------

